# Hoyt Charger Package



## 62backwoodsboy (Aug 16, 2006)

I was at a shop today looking at Hoyt's. They had the Charger package and it looks like a sweet deal. Unfortunately,i'm a lefty and all they had for now was a righty so I didn't get to test one.
Here's another thread somebody else posted about shooting one. Hope it helps you out.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1884284&highlight=charger


----------



## TexApple (Nov 6, 2012)

I shot the Charger and compared it to the Mission Venture and the Bowtech Assassin. Three days i shot each and no contest in my opinion the Charger was sweet! no vibes/hand shock. VERY SMOOTH draw, and a solid back wall...I couldn't imagine anything else shooting this well at this price...


----------



## bawls (Jan 29, 2011)

Shoot the charger and shoot the new mission ballistic. Both are shooters!


----------



## KSBowhunter21 (Nov 5, 2012)

appreciate the feedback


----------

